# Portland, Good looking guy needs home



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I sent the onwers an email with Golden Bonds Rescues link. I hope they use it.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh... so... basically they're getting rid of him because he's a normal golden. Got it.

:uhoh::doh:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Oh... so... basically they're getting rid of him because he's a normal golden. Got it.
> 
> :uhoh::doh:


Pretty much!!

But he sure is FREAKIN adorable.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a bunch of a-holes. I'd love to wake up in a world where life isn't disposable. I hope he finds a loving home that loves him for being a Golden.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully he finds a wonderful new home where he is appreciated and can live a very happy life.


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm tempted. REALLY tempted. I live a long way away( in WA), but sounds like a lovely dog. Husband comes home on Friday, I just might have a little sit down with him. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

At least he is trained, housebroken, up to date on shots, neutered, and young. I'd rather see this kind of dog being 'rehomed' than a 14-year-old outside dog with major health issues being dumped. This guy has a good chance of finding a great home.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

To me, it reads like: "due to him not realizing he is a big dog, we are getting rid of him."

OK, so he leans on their kids, so they have to rehome him?? Nice.

Kris


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

It did remind me of our family golden. Boy could that dog L-E-A-N! LOL!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

GreenLady said:


> I'm tempted. REALLY tempted. I live a long way away( in WA), but sounds like a lovely dog. Husband comes home on Friday, I just might have a little sit down with him. hmmmmmmm.


just do it!! do it quick!! Craiglist goldies go fast!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

spruce said:


> just do it!! do it quick!! Craiglist goldies go fast!!


 Yep, they do. My craig list goldie had to find his new home in one day. So glad he found me.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Atleast the owner is honest about the pros and cons and there won't be any surprises to anyone who gives him a home. Detailed ads like this generally get a better response so fingers crossed he finds a home soon. I hate to clump every person rehoming a dog in as a careless ahole.. this post atleast sounds like they are making an honest effort to find the dog a good home.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Atleast the owner is honest about the pros and cons and there won't be any surprises to anyone who gives him a home. Detailed ads like this generally get a better response so fingers crossed he finds a home soon. I hate to clump every person rehoming a dog in as a careless ahole.. this post atleast sounds like they are making an honest effort to find the dog a good home.


Yeah, I agree. They sound a bit lazy, but at least they gave a lot of information and are even willing to do a trial, which to me sounds like they want the dog to find the right home.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

jessi mom said:


> Yep, they do. My craig list goldie had to find his new home in one day. .


the people I got my guy from were overwhelmed with people wanting him - I wrote a great resume.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is the what they emailed me back:

Thanks for the info, but I am not desperate to turn Bentley over. I feel like I know what's best for him and I don't want to leave the decision of his new home up to a stranger. Plus IMO, golden bond charges outrageous fees to adopt. I appreciate you taking the time to e-mail!


I'm sorry but I don't think golden bond charges to much.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

spruce said:


> the people I got my guy from were overwhelmed with people wanting him - I wrote a great resume.


 I was trying to find a breeder but I saw his ad and I had to try. I'm so glad I did.


----------

